# Triathlon Shoot



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

Senior Archer said:


> Hi all,
> The York County Bowmen are trying something new, a Triathlon Shoot!!!
> This shoot includes three elements, 3-D, Field and FITA. This is a two day fun shoot, so don't be too serious about the whole thing. The same bow with the same set-up needs to be used for all three elements. There'll be two 20 target 3-D loops, a 14 target field course and a modified FITA shoot at three different distances for a total of 36 arrows. Both days need to be shot, so bring your camper or tent to stay over at our primitive camp site. A finger licking BBQ lunch will be available for a modest cost on both days :tongue: The cost for the whole weekend is a mere $ 20.00 each or $ 40.00 for the whole family. The dates are July 24th and 25th, 2010 with registration starting at 8:00 AM on Saturday for a shotgun start at 10:00 AM on the 3-D course. I hope to follow up with another notice once we get our super-duper poster done. In the meantime put the date on your calendar. uI know, it interferes with the second leg of the Tripple Crown, but who wants to travel that far north when all the fun is right here. Greetings Harry Goda


I couldn't agree more...........


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*triathalon*

should be alot of fun.has any club held an event like this before


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*triathlon*

should be alot of fun.has any club held ever held a shoot like this before


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Marked or un-marked 3D?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Senior Archer (Jun 12, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> Marked or un-marked 3D?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The 3-D element in the Triathlon will be unmarked.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

sounds like fun ... but its a hell of a long ways to go for a weekend ....

Mind if I propose the same kind of deal to the club I belong to???


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*triathlon*

i think york county bowmen hold the patend.


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

*triathalon*

Are cross bows aloud to participate?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Senior Archer said:


> The same bow with the same set-up needs to be used for all three elements.


Are you allowing people to at least change sights between the different events? Tough to get a FITA sight/scope that will work well for 3D...


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

No way, this would even the field out for those that have never or only shot fieled and fita a couple of times before. It is suppose to be a fun weekend, not serious.


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

How many arrows do you shoot at a fita target per session, I have read both 4 and 6? Will the fita targets at place at yards or meters and what distances?


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sounds like a fun week end, what distances are you proposing for the fita, is it the full 90 metres?


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Stash said:


> Are you allowing people to at least change sights between the different events? Tough to get a FITA sight/scope that will work well for 3D...


Maybe not the sight, but the lens atleast


----------



## Senior Archer (Jun 12, 2008)

spark1973 said:


> How many arrows do you shoot at a fita target per session, I have read both 4 and 6? Will the fita targets at place at yards or meters and what distances?


Ourt FITA shoot is a modified 900 round. We will shoot 4 x 3 arrows for each of 3 distances (70, 50 and 30 meters) for a total of 36 arrows.


----------



## Senior Archer (Jun 12, 2008)

cheaplaughs said:


> i think york county bowmen hold the patend.


Sorry, we do not have a cross bow category planned. I suppose you can shoot it, but unless there are at least 3 archers in your category there will be no medals.


----------



## Senior Archer (Jun 12, 2008)

ZarkSniper said:


> Maybe not the sight, but the lens atleast


Hey, I have been usung the same sight for everything for years. Maybe that's why I have not been shooting well. :smile:


----------



## Senior Archer (Jun 12, 2008)

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> sounds like fun ... but its a hell of a long ways to go for a weekend ....
> 
> Mind if I propose the same kind of deal to the club I belong to???


Hey Mikey,
let's see how well it works first. I think anyone copying an idea pays a compliment to the inventor.:teeth:


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I know you said unknown yardage for 3 D but this sounds like quite a bit to get through in 2 days. Maybe a known 3D would speed up things.


----------



## Senior Archer (Jun 12, 2008)

peregrine82 said:


> I know you said unknown yardage for 3 D but this sounds like quite a bit to get through in 2 days. Maybe a known 3D would speed up things.


How long will you need to guess the distance? Twenty 3-D targets each morning, measured or not, should not take longer than a couple of hours even at our terrain at YCB.


----------



## Senior Archer (Jun 12, 2008)

Senior Archer said:


> How long will you need to guess the distance? Twenty 3-D targets each morning, measured or not, should not take longer than a couple of hours even at our terrain at YCB.


As promised here is the attachment of our flyer for the Triathlon Shoot. Just click to open the PDF file.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Senior Archer said:


> Hi all,
> The York County Bowmen are trying something new, a Triathlon Shoot!!!
> This shoot includes three elements, 3-D, Field and FITA. This is a two day fun shoot, so don't be too serious about the whole thing. The same bow with the same set-up needs to be used for all three elements. There'll be two 20 target 3-D loops, a 14 target field course and a modified FITA shoot at three different distances for a total of 36 arrows. Both days need to be shot, so bring your camper or tent to stay over at our primitive camp site. A finger licking BBQ lunch will be available for a modest cost on both days :tongue: The cost for the whole weekend is a mere $ 20.00 each or $ 40.00 for the whole family. The dates are July 24th and 25th, 2010 with registration starting at 8:00 AM on Saturday for a shotgun start at 10:00 AM on the 3-D course. I hope to follow up with another notice once we get our super-duper poster done. In the meantime put the date on your calendar. I know, it interferes with the second leg of the Tripple Crown, but who wants to travel that far north when all the fun is right here. Greetings Harry Godau


 In my honest opinion, this is the attitude that is killing archery. I've seen many shooters from the North come down our way. I think we should be supporting the Northern clubs, not doing what we can to hurt them. I really don't understand this mindset at all...maybe it's just me. :dontknow:


----------



## BowWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

Senior Archer said:


> How long will you need to guess the distance? Twenty 3-D targets each morning, measured or not, should not take longer than a couple of hours even at our terrain at YCB.


Problem with that harry You show us way to much of the property and it take more then a couple hours to shoot 20 target at your course.!!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

ZarkSniper said:


> In my honest opinion, this is the attitude that is killing archery. I've seen many shooters from the North come down our way. I think we should be supporting the Northern clubs, not doing what we can to hurt them. I really don't understand this mindset at all...maybe it's just me. :dontknow:


It's not just you Jason. I agree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

My father in law and I hope to be there! Will be my first competition and group shooting experience in almost 5 years! Even getting new ceder arrows for the event!


----------



## Senior Archer (Jun 12, 2008)

ZarkSniper said:


> In my honest opinion, this is the attitude that is killing archery. I've seen many shooters from the North come down our way. I think we should be supporting the Northern clubs, not doing what we can to hurt them. I really don't understand this mindset at all...maybe it's just me. :dontknow:


I am sorry that you guys have no sense of humor. I did not intend any malice with my statement, I thought it was funny at the time. I do appologize.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*triathlon*

just back from the ycb club.we picked out a few of the items for our raffle.there will be a mckenzie mule deer,javalina and a few practice bags.we took some pictures which we will post when i get them.lots more prizes will be available.


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

nice job on the flyer, it should be a great weekend.


----------



## Senior Archer (Jun 12, 2008)

cheaplaughs said:


> just back from the ycb club.we picked out a few of the items for our raffle.there will be a mckenzie mule deer,javalina and a few practice bags.we took some pictures which we will post when i get them.lots more prizes will be available.


Here are the photos of the Raffle prizes:


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*triathlon*

looking forward to a chance at that muley


----------



## imascousa (Jun 2, 2008)

*YCB Triathlon shoot*

I can't wait to shoot this tournament --it's going to be a real challenge, but probably a LOT of fun (I hope I'm not the only one doing it with a recurve, though!)


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*triathlon*

just got back from ycb.the courses are looking real good using alot of property we havent seen in a while close to the club house.:archery:


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm sure you guys will do a great job. Use to love your guys shoots when you used the hard areas of your property. Sure wasn't fun to walk, but one of the best properties to shoot on around southern Ontario. Hope there is a good turn out.


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

imascousa said:


> I can't wait to shoot this tournament --it's going to be a real challenge, but probably a LOT of fun (I hope I'm not the only one doing it with a recurve, though!)


My father in law and myself will be bringing Bare Long bows to this one. Hope I have practiced enough!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

This shoot sounds like loads of fun. I do however have some concerns about using the same equipment on all elements. The problem is that a lot of us "target" archers use VERY expensive arrows and really aren't interested in taking a chance of loosing or breaking them on a 3-D course. I am talking about X-10's and Carbon Express Nano Pro's that can run more than $500 per dozen. Any thoughts of allowing arrow change but stay with the same bow? 

Just asking, that's all.

Chris


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*triathlon*

i dont know of anyone who will be enforcing this rule.if its ok with the committee shoot what works best.if this will bring more shooters to our first ever triathlon then i think its worth it.all in favour raise their hand.


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

*Tri Shoot*

thinking about coming Friday afternoon
will the gate be open and someone there to show us where to park the trailer<<
thx

Rick


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*triathlon*

first day over not alot of shooters but everyone had fun.anyone looking for a place to shoot tomorrow come on out.real good chance of winning at the raffle.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

WEEEE! That was a lot of fun. It was great to try the other disciplines. A big thanks to Bernie and crew for doing a great job and trying something new. I hope we see it again next year. Hope to see everyone at the field shoot in Sept.
:darkbeer:


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*triathlon*

a big thankyou to all who participated in our first triathlon.it seemed to be a good shoot.we will pick a better date next year so more will get the opportunity to enjoy themselves.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I would like to thank Bernie and all the gang at York County Bowmen. What a great shoot! I really like the chance to shoot everything outdoors on one weekend. Everyone was very accommodating and good times were had by all of us. 

I sure hope that this shoot happens again next year.

Chris Priester


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, as I said earlier, I was coming with a Trad longbow....

Didnt happen....

Instead, I had got my FIRST ever compound bow from this site, FIVE days before this shoot, I said "Hey! What the hell! It's just for fun!"

So I shot that.

First day was a bit rough with my first ever 3-D shoot, and my lack of guessing ability at ranges. But did well with the Field archery, took a few scratches, just because I wasn't sure if I could hit targets at 80yards away or so,...and NOT lose an arrow!

Next day, I did GREAT with my 3-D (brought it up by 70 or so points!), and did EXCELENT with my FITA. Couple guys couldn't fathom the fact I had only owned a compound for 5-6 days (Thanks Brad, Rick, and especially to Chris for helping figure out how to adjust my sights to go up to 70m!).


Overall, if this shoot is held again next year, and I can get the time off without having to quit, I *WILL* there!

Couple Pictures of my days.

Shooting with my father in law, Dave (right), York County Bowmen VP Bill, (center), and myself








My first 12 point (cutting the line....) score 3-D shot EVER! (@ 15-20yd I think....) 








View from the 14th Target on the field course ( @ 65yd)








Results of the 14th Field Target








Practice Results of my 70m FITA after Chris helped me out













*Great shoot York County Bowmen!*​


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

This shoot was great, one of the best shoots that I have been to in 18 years. The idea of shooting all three aspects of archery in one weekend was great.
The courses was great, organization was great, and the facilities are second to none. Had great conversations with new people.
The group of people responsible for this weeekend shoot should be very proud. Hopefully this will be come a very big tradition for years to come, and for those who didn't come for whatever reason, you guys really missed out.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Just a word of thanks to Bernie, Bill, Harry and Darlene and all the gang that worked so hard to put on a truly fun shoot. Being new to field and Fita it was a great experience. 3D course was stout on Saturday and more benign Sunday. Great targets and wonderful of Bernie to ferry us back up the hill to the clubhouse both days. We were all very grateful, well maybe Willie wasn't so grateful after his three point landing. If this is held next year count me in. I don't think this infringed on the shooters going to Madawaska but hopefully if there is a next year the date won't conflict with other shoots.
Bobby


----------



## Bow Hunter Ltd (Mar 21, 2008)

It was a pleasure to participate in the first (annual) triathlon at YCB. Best of all was the surprise when trying a different discipline and enjoying it. Accuracy challenges can come in many forms and it was good to try three of them on a single weekend.

The organization was first class so the event is a 'keeper' in my opinion.


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

*Tri Shoot York County*

great shoot, 3 disciplines, first time shooting Field and Fita, I'm hooked, 
thanks alot to the organizers, great weekend
see you on the range

Rick. . .:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## imascousa (Jun 2, 2008)

*Triathlon shoot at YCB*

Thanks to everyone at YCB who worked really hard to plan and faciliate such a great event...this was one of the most well-organized and fun shoots I've ever been to, and I'm so glad I decided to "have a go"! 

It was my first time shooting a 3D course with my new Olympic recurve bow, but I actually did okay (and it was a lot lighter to carry than my compound bow!). The 3D courses were awesome and covered parts of the property that I've never even seen before (and I've been a club member for over 2 years!). Bernie did a great job of ferrying everyone back to the clubhouse in the gator to save us the long walk back from the last 3D target...that was a nice treat (thanks, Bernie...I'll use your taxi service any time...but I'll hold on better than Willie, as I'd like to stay INSIDE the gator!) 

The FITA round was well thought out -- the distances were marked with string, starting at 70 meters, and we walked back to each distance from there (MUCH easier than having to move targets!). I've never heard so much laughing and teasing going on duing a FITA shoot...especially when the trad guys tried to hit the 70m target. Even the 3D guys were having fun trying to figure out which rock or tree to aim their 60yd pin at! And no one seemed to mind the 80 yd walk-up on the Field course, either. Every target and every phase was attempted by every shooter, and it was all done in good humour...never have so many people had so much fun missing targets! 

Nearly everyone stuck around for the medal presentations -- they were all definitely well-earned! After that came the raffle, and they had some great prizes. The two 3D targets were eagerly sought-after, and no one could believe it when 10 year-old Andrew won the mule deer (way to go, Andrew!). And someone, somewhere is walking around in a very cool pair of camoflage boxer shorts (was that you, Cory..?) LOL

All in all, the Triathlon was an absolute blast, and everyone who participated enjoyed themselves immensely. I would definitely do it again in a heartbeat, and I can't wait for the next one! I would highly recommend this shoot to anyone who wants try something different...and have a LOT of fun!

Thanks again, YCB...you did a truly awesome job and all your hard work paid off!


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

Alas no, that wasn't me.... that was my Father in law.... I only wished it had been me..


----------

